
Grinding - wslh
https://avc.com/2019/12/grinding/
======
meredydd
This reminds me strongly of stories of how healthcare.gov was saved after its
disastrous inital rollout. It wasn't a big shining rewrite (at least not at
first) - it was just "instrument, find failure, fix, repeat" (and repeat, and
repeat, and repeat).

And then I googled up some of the articles[0] that were written in the
aftermath, and whaddaya know, they credit ex-Twitter people. I guess the skill
generalises :)

[0] [http://newrelic-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/8...](http://newrelic-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/80893.pdf)

